# Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter



## WAST (19. Sep. 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe im Forum unter Suche "Winter" gelesen, dass man im Herbst alle Unterwasserpflanzen rausfischen und auf dem Kompost werfen soll.:__ nase: 
Ist da was dran. Wäre schade den ich habe meine Freunde __ Tausendblatt und Konsorten erst 3 Wochen. Wachsen werden die zwar nicht mehr, aber wegschmeissen möchte ich diese auch ungern.

Viele Grüße aus Bayern

Stefan


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Moin Stefan,

kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Du drin hast....
Wenn das jetzt nur so ne kleine Startportion war, dann lass es getrost drinnen.
Es geht bei diesen Aussagen um den Teich halb zuwuchernden Bestände und nicht um drei Stengelchen. 
Und bei Deinem Volumen werden so ein paar verrottende Wasserpflanzen nicht gleich zur Wahnsinnsalgenblüte führen. 
Der Teich braucht sowieso 2-3Jahre um sich richtig zu stabilisieren!

P.S.: Hast Du manchmal den Punkt beim Volumen falsch gesetzt oder hat sich da ne Null zuviel eingeschlichen?


----------



## WAST (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Du drin hast....
> Wenn das jetzt nur so ne kleine Startportion war, dann lass es getrost drinnen.
> ...



Danke: Du hast recht. Wo kommt bloß diese 0 her?? :


----------



## midnite (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Du drin hast....
> Wenn das jetzt nur so ne kleine Startportion war, dann lass es getrost drinnen.
> Es geht bei diesen Aussagen um den Teich halb zuwuchernden Bestände und nicht um drei Stengelchen.



Hallo Annett,
bei mir wuchern die __ Krebsschere wie verrückt aber leider keine Blüte gehabt. Sollte man diese Pflanzen auch zurückschneiden??

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## WAST (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo Tom,

die Antwort kannst Du auch von mir haben. Die __ Krebsschere vermehrt sich durch Ausleger und ist Winterhart. Sollte Dein stacheliges Ungetüm zuviele Ausleger haben, kannst Du diese einfach abschneiden.
Aber Achtung: Man kann es kaum glauben, die Pflanze steht unter Naturschutz.
Zur Blütezeit im Mai–Juni hebt sich die Blattrosette mit weissen Blüten ca. 20 cm hoch heraus. Da gibt es aber Männchen und Weibchen - wie halt überall im Leben.  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Moin,

ich stimme Stefan zu.... die Krebsscheren kann man nur vereinzeln... was will man an so einer Rosette zurückschneiden, ohne die ganze Pflanze zu gefährden? 

Du könntest die Nachkommen im Frühjahr über den Flohmarkt feilbieten. Gibt eigentlich immer Interessenten.
Nur die großen Exemplare lassen sich halt kaum verschicken....


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Ich klinke m ich mal hier ein.
1. bin ich ein Interessent der Krebsscheren und 
2. habe ich im Herbst __ Wasserpest eingesetzt. Ist bei meinem Teich in Ordnung, da ich ziemlich steile wände habe und die sich dann nicht weiter verbreiten kann (doofer vorbesitzer)...Der teich war ziemlich lange komplett zugeschneit, gehen die Unterwasserpflanzen da kaputt, weil sie ja kein licht bekommen oder ruhen die im winter eher?


----------



## Nikolai (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo,
winterharte Unterwasserpflanzen erfüllen auch im Winter Ihren zweck und reichern das Wasser mit Sauerstoff an.
Bei dichter Schneedecke auf dem Eis und Dunkelheit ruhen sie auch. Abgestorbene Pflanzen sollten aber entfernt werden. Das __ Laichkraut und Andere würden im Frühjahr auch zu langsam heranwachsen, um einen gesunden Start in die neue Saison zu gewährleisten.

   

Diese Bilder habe ich anfang Januar unter einer Eisdecke fotographiert.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo Nikolai,

was meinst Du damit dass Laichkräuter im Frühling zu langsam wachsen? Das sind doch Laichkräuter auf Deinen Bildern.


----------



## Nikolai (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo Werner,
so meinte ich es nicht. Weiter oben schien es, dass Unterwasserpflanzen vor dem Winter ausgelichtet werden sollten, um Fäulnisprozessen durch ihr Absterben im Winter vorzubeugen. Ich wollte nur dokumentieren, dass Unterwasserpflanzen den Winter gut überstehen und zur Laichsaison zur Verfügung stehen. Hat man sie zurückgeschnitten, müßten sie erst wieder neu austreiben und das könnte für die Laichzeit zu spät werden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jochen (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo,

vielleicht kann ich ein wenig zum Thema beitragen...

denn heute hatte ich ein wenig Zeit und Lust die Fische und Pflanzen nach wochenlangen teilweise sehr harten Winter unter der Eisdecke zu fotografieren.
Momentan ist der Teich mit einer dünnen Eisdecke überzogen, an einer Ecke ist er jedoch frei, durch dem die Bilder geknipst wurden.

Wochenlang war der Teich vom Eis bedeckt, mit einer mindestens 15 cm starken Eisdecke,
es gab Wochen, da lag eine Schneedecke von über 70 cm auf dem Teich...

hier das Resultat, nach diesem Winter...

die Unterwasserpflanzen stehen immer noch gut, das Wasser ist glasklar, die Sicht reicht ungetrübt bis zum Boden.

fragt mich nicht was das für Pflanzen sind, jedoch bilden sie auch im Winter einen festen Stamm, der wohl dem Wasser und den Fischen gut tut...

 ... 

die Fische ziehen immernoch ihre benötigte Winterruhe am Teichgrund durch.

Hier in etwa 1,6 m Tiefe...

 ... 

merke gerade das man auf den Fischbildern die Vallisnerie etwas erkennen kann, die ja eigentlich eine Pflanze für das Aquarium ist. Diese Pflanze hält sich jedoch schon seit 5 langen Frankenwaldwintern, recht "wacker" in unseren Teich... 

Grüssle,
Jochen.


----------



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hi

Es gibt auch Wasserpflanzen, die wintergrün bleiben: Teichrose (Nuphar lutea), Winter-Schachtelhalm (Equisetum hyemale) und __ Wasserfeder (Hottonia palustris). Sie assimilieren, solange sie Licht abbekommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen im Winter*

Hallo, guten Morgen.
Meine __ Wasserschraube wucherte letztes Jahr enorm, dieses Jahr schwammen auf einmal immer mehr von den Pflanzen an der Wasseroberfläche und die Wurzeln sind nicht mehr vorhanden, entweder abgefressen oder  nicht durch den Winter gekommen?
Allerdings halten sich in der nähe der Pflanzen Köcherfliegenlarven auf, haben die mir ev. die Wurzeln abgefressen.
Ich hoffe das der Rest die Sache überlebt hat und jetzt wieder Wachsen und Ausleger treiben.
Die Wasserschraube hat 2 Jahre sehr gut durchgalten und sah super aus, war ich richtig stolz drauf und jetzt.
Ist eure Wasserschraube gut durch den Winter gekommen oder habt Ihr auch dieses Jahr Probleme mit der Pflanze?


----------

